# TITAN 440I issue



## PrecisionPaint (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok I have just bought a new Titan 440i after my old one had similiar problems. My first sprayer lasted over 7 months and i went through close to a 1000 gal. of paint b4 the issue arouse. Pretty much the sprayer motor will only engage when the pressure level is increased into the green (1800 to 3200 psi) but not in the yellow (0-1800) or the pulse clean .... the only thing i can come up with is something is wrong with the tranducer assembly or the control module.... because i mean the motor works it just seems like a pressure reading or defective chip boards are at fault or something with the actual pressure knob. Im mad because i decided to start early on a apt, because i personally hate manually colored paint so i like to spray down the walls with a coat and come back the next day to see if there are any problems, and a 3 week old unit is already doing it. Anyone know the problem and the cause? I know its been cold lately but i had the sprayer in my garage that usually stays about 40 to 45 in the winter. Hopefully i can just walk into PPG tom. and be like defective unit get a new one and walk out (35 day no worry warranty, hopefully this is covered).


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Definitely return it.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

Here's what you should do, take back the titan and replace it with the Spraytech 419 model. The Spraytech 419 is virtually the exact same pump as the 440 but with less bells and whistles. My 440's transducer has gone out at least once, maybe twice I can't exactly remember. But the 419 Spraytech is a workhorse and it's very simple to use, it's not computerized like the 440.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Return it and buy a graco 390, or better yet upgrade to a 395.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Return it and buy a graco 390, or better yet upgrade to a 395.



Yes.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2008)

I would be pretty pissed if my pump died after 1000 gallons.
I agree, buy a Graco


----------



## PrecisionPaint (Jan 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:
yep ended up being the transducer assembly, got lucky S.W. had one left, and it was free, 5 mins install and i was out of there.... but yea ends up that was whats wrong and my other sprayer is still under warranty. Same part same thing.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Sounds like it all worked out for you. Fix the other rig too. If you bought it at PPG i am sure Joe took care of it right away.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

I had the titan. It crapped out at about a 1000 gallons. I wasn't going to sink money into the rebuild. I think the filter system on the graco's is better. Much easier to clean both the gun and the manifold filters.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

PrecisionPaint said:


> Ok I have just bought a new Titan 440i after my old one had similiar problems. My first sprayer lasted over 7 months and i went through close to a 1000 gal. of paint b4 the issue arouse. Pretty much the sprayer motor will only engage when the pressure level is increased into the green (1800 to 3200 psi) but not in the yellow (0-1800) or the pulse clean .... the only thing i can come up with is something is wrong with the tranducer assembly or the control module.... because i mean the motor works it just seems like a pressure reading or defective chip boards are at fault or something with the actual pressure knob. Im mad because i decided to start early on a apt, because i personally hate manually colored paint so i like to spray down the walls with a coat and come back the next day to see if there are any problems, and a 3 week old unit is already doing it. Anyone know the problem and the cause? I know its been cold lately but i had the sprayer in my garage that usually stays about 40 to 45 in the winter. Hopefully i can just walk into PPG tom. and be like defective unit get a new one and walk out (35 day no worry warranty, hopefully this is covered).


take it back and give them the extra money for a 440 ix
you will not be disappointed


----------

